# tandem tough freewheels



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

from what i've read, the old Dura Ace freewheels were the best. they are also a bit pricey ~$70. anyone have an opinion or use the new IRD freewheels? they seem like they are better then many of the other newer makers, and they are a bit cheaper ~$50, then the DA. but are they better? this is for either a 6 or 7 speed.


----------

